
Australian govt bullies scientist to alter a peer reviewed paper - nice1
http://www.nature.com/news/2009/091204/full/news.2009.1126.html?s=news_rss
======
aarongough
As an Australian that deeply offends me. Scientific research should be allowed
to be critical of the environment that it is conducted in, any other approach
is an anathema to the whole concept of science.

I know someone that worked for the CSIRO and they encountered a similar level
of bullying. Apparently science is only ok as long as it also meets the
political agenda.

I'm getting a little sick of seeing things like this coming out of Australia.

